# Steve Berry



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been waiting for Steve Berry's new book to come out. It's out but I'm going to wait and hope for a price drop. $14.92 is more than I will pay for a new book.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

I too will not pay this much for the book. I tried to use the Amazon Price Drop tracking feature but it says it will not track this item.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

For those interested

http://pricedrop.stuffstuff.org/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What many of us have seen in the past is that the price starts out at not much off the hardback release price. But it then usually goes down at some point. Not guaranteed, though. There's one called _The Serpent's Tail _by Ariana Franklin that's been at it's (high) release price for months. I think that if they get on NYT bestseller list it generally drops to 9.99 in accordance with Amazon's advertised "most books cost". If not, it likely won't go down until the paperback version comes out. Anyone but me find it a little ironic that how well the PAPER book sells controls what we pay for an E-book? 

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Brian A said:


> I too will not pay this much for the book. I tried to use the Amazon Price Drop tracking feature but it says it will not track this item.


I sent the guys who made this app an email about this recently, and they said it is something in the way Amazon has the item on the website, and that they are working with them to get it resolved.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I sent the guys who made this app an email about this recently, and they said it is something in the way Amazon has the item on the website, and that they are working with them to get it resolved.


That would be nice. Seems to be a good application especially for Kindle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Another sample for Kwinn!


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I've been waiting for Steve Berry's new book to come out. It's out but I'm going to wait and hope for a price drop. $14.92 is more than I will pay for a new book.


Price dropped to $9.99 now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon is watching Kindleboards!



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brian A said:


> For those interested
> 
> http://pricedrop.stuffstuff.org/


Thanks! It seems to work for three of the four Kindle books I tried (not for the Steve Berry, however). I'll be using this a lot!

Betsy


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I've been waiting for Steve Berry's new book to come out. It's out but I'm going to wait and hope for a price drop. $14.92 is more than I will pay for a new book.


I just checked and "The Charlemagne Pursuit" dropped to $9.99. I just bought it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's another one where people really want the price to drop to $9.99. Right now it is at $15.88.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

"Steve Berry" Looks interesting, downloaded a sample.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> "Steve Berry" Looks interesting, downloaded a sample.


The first book I read by him was "The Amber Room". I'm glad to see his new book is getting good reviews. I might read that one next.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Amazon is watching Kindleboards!


Hmmmm... Amazon, if you're watching, I'd like a price drop on this, since I don't want to pay $16.98. Thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> The first book I read by him was "The Amber Room". I'm glad to see his new book is getting good reviews. I might read that one next.


I need to get back and restart The Amber Room. It's about one of the subject I'm intrigued by. I've started it two or three times, but never managed to get more than a handful of chapters into it, which I find strange. I really liked The Alexandra Link. Amber is one of a dozen or so books I held back when I packed up my library earlier this year. I'll have to re-try it during my house repairs.

I'm beginning to think that there just has to be a right time to read some things. I had to make three or four attempts to get into Vonda McIntyre's Dreamsnake before it finally clicked. I finished it and have reread it several times since. I like it a lot.

Go figure.

Mike


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I need to get back and restart The Amber Room. It's about one of the subject I'm intrigued by. I've started it two or three time, but never managed to get more than a handful of chapters into it, which I find strange. I really liked The Alexandra Link. Amber is one of a dozen or so books I held back when I packed up my library earlier this year. I'll have to re-try it during my house repairs.
> Mike


Mike, I think you will like "The Amber Room". That was the first book I read by Steve Berry and I continue to read his books. I liked it that Steve told at the end of the book some of the history in his book really happened. I learned things I didn't know.

Before reading "The Amber Room" I read "Amber Beach" by Elizabeth Lowell. I loved learning about the amber in "Amber Beach". Then in sequence I read her next book "Jade Island" and learned a lot about jade. Then pearls in "Pearl Cove" and rubies in "Midnight in Ruby Bayou". I recommended these books to friends and family and that they be read in that order. My friends and family liked them too.

I liked "The Amber Room" but I liked "Amber Beach" better.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Mike, I think you will like "The Amber Room". That was the first book I read by Steve Berry and I continue to read his books. I liked it that Steve told at the end of the book some of the history in his book really happened. I learned things I didn't know.


The Amber Room has been the subject of several documentaries over the last few years. It's a fascinating story.

Mike


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Vonda McIntyre's _Dreamsnake_

Jmiked,

This is an excellent story! I was in it from the start...

Glad you were able to read it all the way through,

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is the book the previous posts have mentioned:











It does look interesting, and it's under $10 

Marci


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

jmiked said:


> The Amber Room has been the subject of several documentaries over the last few years. It's a fascinating story.
> 
> Mike


After reading the book "The Amber Room," I Googled "The Amber Room" and found a lot of interesting information. I love learning things when I read a book or read something that inspires me to learn more. The History Channel has had shows on "The Amber Room" too. It is fascinating.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's a link to Steve Berry's website.

http://www.steveberry.org/


----------

